# Help !!



## Braceym (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to here and is looking for some advice. I am a dog groomer and am setting my dog grooming up in my log cabin (photo attached) which is at the bottom of my garden. Work is getting underway (tiles being laid and plumbing happening) I spoke to my local council before getting workmen in, I asked about how I go about setting this all up what I need to let them know and so on. I am going to be working part time as I have a job in a supermarket which brings in extra money then was going to fit my grooming around my supermarket job - this making me part-time self-employed. They said I wouldn't need planning permission unless the grooming was causing traffic/noise in my street which is not going to happen as I'm only going to have one dog in at a time. And they also said for all I know I might not pick up enough clients. So I have gone a head and getting the work done, buying all my gear and what not. My next door neighbours have always been abit funny with us and they have come round today kicking off saying they are going to the council and all this. Can any one give me any advice about what I could do?? I'm new to all this and I really want my grooming to work. Thank you


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry can't offer any advice but wanted to welcome you to the forum 
Good Luck with your new venture


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Go to your local council yourself, they'll give you the answers you need.


----------

